# Grandeur



## MetallicAcid (Mar 10, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
- Intel Core i3 6100 3.7ghz
- Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI
- Crucial Ballistix Sport LP 8GB DDR4
- Kingston HyperX Predator 256 m.2
- Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
- In Win Chopin
- Stock chassis 150w PSU with custom sleeved cables

*Mods:*
- Altered internal structure to support PSU cable routing behind motherboard
- Sleeved non modular PSU
- Modded PSU chassis to fit extra girth of sleeved cables
- Fabricated custom aluminium panels for both side panels

A tiny HTPC mod featuring hand brushed aluminium which will compliment most any sound system and TV entertainment area. This mod used IN WIN UK's stylish Chopin chassis which has a very tiny footprint, to which I added a rediculously large CPU cooler from Be quiet! (English).

This chassis can be used standing vertically or horizontally. I personally like it laying down though.

I am still undecided to remove the single fan in the CPU tower and run this entirely passivly cooled. Both for the looks and reduced sound levels.

There is no discrete GPU or dedicated sound card. I might install an ASUS STX II soundcard if I can get one for the right price.


----------



## zo0lykas (Mar 11, 2016)

I voted 4/10 because:

cant see nothing for what i can give more


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 11, 2016)

I voted 4/10 because:

I gave it a 4, the top ports are covered and would look messy when accessed.
Would possibly look better totally enclosed with a passive heat pipe cooler set up internally.


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2016)

Utterly ridiculous.

8/10.


----------



## MetallicAcid (Mar 11, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I voted 4/10 because:
> 
> I gave it a 4, the top ports are covered and would look messy when accessed.
> Would possibly look better totally enclosed with a passive heat pipe cooler set up internally.


The top ports are not meant to be used. I have removed all of the USB3.0 and headphone jacks from this section as it is pointless for such a small chassis.

A real shame that you gave it such a low score just because it doesn't suit your taste. If you read the description, I wanted this project to look like a tube amp, where the tubes stick out from the top. The point was not to make it small..


----------



## MetallicAcid (Mar 11, 2016)

zo0lykas said:


> I voted 4/10 because:
> 
> cant see nothing for what i can give more


Seems like a jealous down vote to me. A real shame.



Frick said:


> Utterly ridiculous.
> 
> 8/10.


Cheers man. Even though it is not so practical, at least you can enjoy the quirkiness of this mod.


----------



## msamelis (Mar 11, 2016)

This looks _so_ wrong and I love it.

8/10


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 12, 2016)

MetallicAcid said:


> A real shame that you gave it such a low score just because it doesn't suit your taste. If you read the description, I wanted this project to look like a tube amp, where the tubes stick out from the top. The point was not to make it small..


That's the whole premise of the voting system, we vote based on what we think, not what you want or expect.


----------



## zo0lykas (Mar 12, 2016)

yes very jealous, more scraps uplaod here 



MetallicAcid said:


> Seems like a jealous down vote to me. A real shame.
> 
> 
> Cheers man. Even though it is not so practical, at least you can enjoy the quirkiness of this mod.


----------



## badmau5 (Jun 24, 2016)

Every mod of yours is so badass. Lots of creativity! I like this little case a lot. if only it was just a little bit bigger, so it could accommodate a dedicated GPU. Non the less, great work!


----------



## MetallicAcid (Jul 5, 2016)

badmau5 said:


> Every mod of yours is so badass. Lots of creativity! I like this little case a lot. if only it was just a little bit bigger, so it could accommodate a dedicated GPU. Non the less, great work!



Cheers man for checking out my project and dropping a comment  If there was enough space for a dual slot GPU, I would have really liked to install one 
/J


----------

